# Synchroniser les mails sur 2 macs



## sandc (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai un imac et un mac book.
J'utilise principalement l'imac et le logiciel mail pour mes e-mails.

Dans le logiciel mail, j'ai classer les mails dans différents dossier et j'ai aussi mis des règles de classement.

Le soucis c'est que j'aimerai que c'est règles et ce classement s'applique sur mon mac book aussi. Mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire et si c'est possible.

Actuellement sur le mac book, les mails ne sont pas du tout classé et c'est le vrai bazar, hors j'ai besoin que c'est mail soit classé sur les 2 ordinateurs mac, car je m'en sert à la fois sur l'imac et sur le mac book pour le travail. Et j'aimerai ne pas avoir à classer manuellement les mails sur les 2 ordinateurs.

J'ai plusieurs compte e-mail, j'ai acheter mobile me, pensant que ça synchroniserai les mails, mais ce n'est pas le cas. Mobile me synchronise bien les mails sur plusieurs mac, mais en redirigeant tout les mails par une adresse @me.com unique, et moi j'ai plusieurs adresses e-mail, dont une que j'utilise pour mon entreprise, donc il n'est pas possible de tout faire passer par mobile me.

J'aimerai donc trouvée une solution pour synchroniser tout cela, je ne sais pas comment faire. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Je vous remercie


----------



## darkslide (13 Août 2010)

Je pense quil y a deux possibilités :

Sur Internet -  prendre un abonnement MobileMe 

Chez vous - utilise une machine (MacMini Serveur) pour récupéré les mails

Dans les deux cas vous pouvez synchroniser autant de Macs/iPhone etc. que vous voulez.


----------



## sandc (13 Août 2010)

Je vous remercie pour votre réponse. 

J'ai déjà pris un abonnement Mobile me, et ça ne convient pas pour ce que je souhaite faire, car mobile me redirige tout les mails vers l'adresse @me.com, donc oui ça synchronise, mais il faut toujours utiliser l'adresse @me.com, hors c'est une adresse e-mail que je n'utilise pas, car j'ai déjà plusieurs autres adresse e-mail (dont une qui est utilisé pour mon entreprise). J'ai aussi essayer de rediriger mes mails vers mobile me, mais en faite ça faisait comme une sorte de boucle et les mails arrivait tout le temps en boucle (mon adresse e-mail et mon adresse @me.com se renvoyant à tour de rôle les e-mails).

Pour la deuxième solution, je ne souhaite pas investir dans une machine supplémentaire.

Je ne sais pas s'il est possible de créer une sorte de réseau ou autre afin de réussir à synchroniser les mails sur les deux ordinateurs quand je les allument tout les deux.


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Août 2010)

sandc a dit:


> Je vous remercie pour votre réponse.
> 
> J'ai déjà pris un abonnement Mobile me, et ça ne convient pas pour ce que je souhaite faire, car mobile me redirige tout les mails vers l'adresse @me.com, donc oui ça synchronise, mais il faut toujours utiliser l'adresse @me.com, hors c'est une adresse e-mail que je n'utilise pas, car j'ai déjà plusieurs autres adresse e-mail (dont une qui est utilisé pour mon entreprise). J'ai aussi essayer de rediriger mes mails vers mobile me, mais en faite ça faisait comme une sorte de boucle et les mails arrivait tout le temps en boucle (mon adresse e-mail et mon adresse @me.com se renvoyant à tour de rôle les e-mails).
> 
> ...



Utiliser le protocole IMAP ou Exchange (en fonction de l'adresse)


----------



## darkslide (13 Août 2010)

sandc a dit:


> mobile me redirige tout les mails vers l'adresse @me.com,


 
ooop's j'avais oublier ce petit détail - sorry! 

_(Etant utilisateur de plusieurs comptes, ça ne me dérange pas, mais je vois l'inconvenient pour les autres)_


----------



## sandc (13 Août 2010)

Oui l'inconvénient c'est que j'ai une adresse e-mail, vraiment pour mon entreprise, et je m'en sert que pour communiquer avec mes clients et fournisseurs.
Donc si je leur répond avec une adresse @me.com, c'est beaucoup moins pratique. Surtout que la j'ai tout classer en mettant l'adresse e-mail de mon entreprise.

Vous dites que vous utilisez plusieurs comptes, ce sont des comptes mails mobile me ?


----------



## Aliboron (13 Août 2010)

Tu as regardé du côté du paramétrage en IMAP de tes comptes, comme suggéré par Laurent-h ? C'est probablement la solution la plus simple dans ton cas et quasiment tous les hébergeurs proposent ce protocole...


----------



## darkslide (13 Août 2010)

Non, une seule MobileMe - les autres sont perso/boulot...

C'est ça le problème de toute façon, je n'ai trop d'adresses  mais je les aient créer à travers les années et maintenant il y on a trop.


Je suppose que je pourrais éventuellement faire les redirections vers une seule compte, mais cest effectivement plus facile de trier selon leurs utilisations


----------



## sandc (13 Août 2010)

Laurent_h, il me semble que les adresses mails sont déjà utiliser avec un protocole Imap, car je reçois sans soucis les mails sur mes deux ordinateurs et aussi sur mon téléphone portable (xperia x10).

Le soucis c'est surtout pour que les mails soient classé dans les différents dossier que j'ai crée et aussi qu'ils se synchronise d'un ordinateur à l'autre.

Exemple : je travaille sur l'imac, je reçois 3 mails, j'en supprime un, j'en classe un dans un dossier X, et je classe l'autre dans le dossier Y.
Lorsque j'allume mon mac book, j'aimerai que ça synchronise afin de retrouver le même classement, de ne pas devoir a nouveau supprimer le mail que j'ai supprimé.

Bref l'idée c'est que si je fais une action sur l'imac, cette action soit synchroniser avec le mac book quand je l'allume à mon domicile et inversement (si j'effectue des actions sur mon mac book lorsque je suis à l'extérieur, j'aimerai qu'une fois à la maison, l'imac se synchronise et mette les données à jours).

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible, c'est un peu comme faire une copie en tant réel entre les 2 ordinateurs. Et surtout pour les mails.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

pour être sur, pouvez vous me dire comment paramétrer les adresses en imap ?

Moi j'ai 4 adresses mail : une msn qui apparemment est en pop, une bouygues qui est en imap, une mobile me en imap aussi, et enfin la dernière c'est celle de mon entreprise et c'est surtout pour cette adresse mail que j'ai besoin que ce soit accessible sur les 2 ordi.

L'adresse mail de l'entreprise est apparement en pop, mais  je reçois quand même les mails de l'entreprise sur mon téléphone portable, et c'est une adresse qui passe par gandi.


----------



## -HTK- (13 Août 2010)

Salut,

Pour faire simple, il existe 2 types principaux de protocole mail :
POP : ce protocole permet de récupérer les mail depuis le serveur (hotmail par exemple) sur un client mail (mail.app par exemple). Les modifications (lecture, effacer, déplacer ...) faites depuis le client ne seront pas répercutées sur le serveur.
IMAP : permet une synchronisation bidirectionnelle => les modifications faites sur le serveur sont répercutées sur le (les) client(s). De même, les modifications faites sur le (les) client(s) sont répercutées sur le serveur.

Donc pour prendre ton cas particulier, voici les paramètres à rentrer :
- Bouygues : 
Utilisateur : nomducompte (sans @bouygtel.fr)
Mot de passe
Serveur de réception : imap.bouygtel.fr
Serveur d'envoi : smtp.bouygtel.fr

- MobileMe :
Utilisateur : nomducompte (sans @me.com)
Mot de passe
Serveur de réception : mail.me.com
Serveur d'envoi : smtp.me.com:nomducompte

- Gandi : 
Utilisateur : nomducompte@nomdedomaine.extension
Mot de passe
Serveur de réception : imap.nomdedomaine.extension
Serveur d'envoi : mail.gandi.net

- MSN : 
POP uniquement. Tu ne pourras donc pas synchroniser. Ceci dit, il existe une solution qui consiste à créer des règles de tri qui te déplaceront les mails dans les dossier d'un compte qui lui est en IMAP. (Bouygue, MobileMe ou Gandi). Ou tu peux aussi dans les paramètres MobileMe, aspirer ton compte MSN.

Ensuite, dans Mail sur un des 2 Macs, tu crées tes règles de tri. 
Ensuite sur tous les Macs, dans Préférences Système>MobileMe> Synchronisation : Tu coches "Règles, Signatures et BAL intelligentes de Mail"

Voilà, avec ça toutes modifications faites sur un Mac apparaîtra sur l'autre ainsi que sur ton téléphone si c'est un iPhone.


----------



## sandc (13 Août 2010)

J'ai fait tout cela, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, les mails ne sont pas rangé sur mon macbook, et en plus mobile me fait une erreur par rapport au trousseau (j'ai aussi synchroniser le trousseau).
Je n'ai pas les même règles enregistrer sur mon imac et sur mon mac book, je n'ai pas le même rangement non plus... Donc ça ne marche pas. Pour que ça fonctionne il faudrait que toutes mes adresse e-mail soit redirigé vers l'adresse mobile me. Dans ce cas là, je pense que ça fonctionnerai. Mais je ne veux pas rediriger toutes les adresses mail vers mobile me.


----------



## -HTK- (13 Août 2010)

Je suis paramétré de cette manière là chez moi avec :
- 1 compte MobileMe (IMAP)
- 2 compte gandi (IMAP)
- 1 compte yahoo (POP)

Et ça fonctionne très bien. La synchro se fait sur les 3 Macs et l'iPhone sans problème. A mon avis tu as du rater un truc dans les réglages de MobileMe.

1/ Commence par mettre tout au carré (Comptes mail + règles) sur un des Macs. 
2/ Connectes toi à MobileMe et supprime toutes les règles et touts les comptes mail autre.
3/ Fais ta synchro MobileMe en choisissant de remplacer les infos MobileMe par celle de ce Mac
4/ Tu vas sur l'autre Mac (sur lequel tu auras préalablement supprimé toutes les règles et autres comptes mail) et tu synchronise avec MobileMe avec l'option "remplacer les information de ce Mac"

Ça ne peut QUE fonctionner.


----------



## sandc (13 Août 2010)

En effet ça fonctionne, j'ai tout simplement supprimé tout les mails, boite mail.... sur le mac book, et âpres j'ai a nouveau synchroniser.
Par contre les mails sont rangés dans les différents dossier, seulement lorsqu'on à établi des règles de tri.
Si je déplace manuellement un mail vers un dossier sur mon imac, ça ne se synchronise pas sur mon macbook.

Et depuis sur le macbook dés que je veux aller dans "préférence système", puis "mobile me", j'ai plusieurs erreurs:
1_-erreur de trousseau : Un problème est survenu lors de l'enregistrement dans votre trousseau. Réessayer ou utilisez trousseau d'accès pour vérifier votre trousseau._
Quand cette erreur s'affiche je ne peux plus aller synchroniser mobile me. Il faut que je redémarre le mac book, et ça fonctionne a nouveau pour un/deux synchronisation, ensuite le même message apparait.

2- _le nom ou le mot de passe de membre mobile me que vous avez saisie est incorrect : vérifier vos noms et mot de passe de membre mobileme dans les préférences système mobileme._
Et lorsque je vérifier soit il me fait l'erreur 1, soit tout est correct. Donc encore une fois la seule solution est de redémarrer le mac book.

Je n'ai pas c'est soucis avec l'imac.


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Août 2010)

sandc a dit:


> En effet ça fonctionne, j'ai tout simplement supprimé tout les mails, boite mail.... sur le mac book, et âpres j'ai a nouveau synchroniser.
> Par contre les mails sont rangés dans les différents dossier, seulement lorsqu'on à établi des règles de tri.
> Si je déplace manuellement un mail vers un dossier sur mon imac, ça ne se synchronise pas sur mon macbook.
> 
> ...



C'est parce que tes dossiers sont stockés sur le mac (imac) alors que tu devrais les stocker sur le serveur imap 
Chacun de tes ordinateurs/téléphone/ipod/ipad seraient alors "clients" de ta BAL et verraient la même chose

Regarde ce billet qui explique la configuration de Mail sur chaque ordi, notamment la notion de "utiliser cette boite aux lettre pour"

En gros :

Tu crées tes dossiers sur le serveur de ta BAL
Les règles sont "locales", c'est à dire que pour être exécutées, il faut que l'application Mail soit lancée sur au moins un de tes Macs. Ensuite, il suffit de dire à la règle de déplacer les messages dans un dossier "serveur" et tous les autres en profitent...
Par contre, il faut que chaque Mac ait exactement les mêmes règles pour que tout soit "carré" (synchro possible des règles avec MobileMe)


----------



## sandc (13 Août 2010)

Je te remercie, je vais essayer ça.


----------

